# HID fogs installed



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

Finally got my HID kit for the fogs and put them in today. They are the same color temp as my headlights but my headlight kit is 55w and the fogs are 35 so the intensity drowns out some of the color. I kinda like it that way though because the headlights look more OEM now. Projectors are next in line.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Are those 6000k headlights and 8000k foglights ? I like that a lot


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

I don't care for blue lights.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Sweet


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

They really aren't that blue. The headlights are 6k 55w so the brightness drowns out some color. The fogs are 6k 35w.


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

so where did you get them and how much did they cost? Both headlights and fogs...thanks in advance.
they look great BTW


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

98sonoma said:


> so where did you get them and how much did they cost? Both headlights and fogs...thanks in advance.
> they look great BTW


Thanks. The headlights are from a company called retro solutions LLC. I did research and they are widely praised on their kits. Cheap ballasts simply do not work with all the auto-on and DRL features. The kit ran me about 150 bucks. 

The fog light kit is from a seller named HIDgate on Ebay. That kit cost about 35 bucks shipped. The ballasts aren't as nice but the fog lights are simply on/off..there is no variance in outputs like the headlights so they work fine.


----------



## Caballero777 (Jun 20, 2011)

Car looks great with the HID's. Going to try to get mine this weekend, except for 1 thing. I'm not sure about the part # for the fog lights. If I'm correct the Headlights are H13's but not sure about the fogs(H8's?). 
I would appreciate it if you could help me out with this one.


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

Yea H8


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Did you take off the front bumper to install the fog lights? Or can you get in there comfortably through the bottom "undercar" covers.


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

I just took the bumper off. Seemed like the easiest way to do it especially when mounting the ballasts.


----------



## Caballero777 (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks for the help Slecyk. Hopefully going to purchase this weekend, if not by the end of the month. When done, I will surely post some pics.

Thanks Again!


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

slecyk said:


> I just took the bumper off. Seemed like the easiest way to do it especially when mounting the ballasts.


Did you run a separate harness or did you feed the HID fogs from the OEM harness?


----------



## EXPSD (Feb 8, 2011)

Best I have seen !


----------

